
Easily delete all contacts uploaded to Instagram and Facebook - cmod
Instagram: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.instagram.com&#x2F;accounts&#x2F;contact_history&#x2F;<p>Facebook: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;m.facebook.com&#x2F;mobile&#x2F;facebook&#x2F;contacts&#x2F;?tab=contacts
======
reustle
Clickable links:

[https://www.instagram.com/accounts/contact_history/](https://www.instagram.com/accounts/contact_history/)

[https://m.facebook.com/mobile/facebook/contacts/?tab=contact...](https://m.facebook.com/mobile/facebook/contacts/?tab=contacts)

------
t0ughcritic
Wow I actually never remember enabling this and don’t think I ever did either

------
dddw
very relieved to see I've never by mistake sent my adresbook to FB. However,
that doesn't count out others who might did with my data in there. Probably
not really GDPR-proof.

~~~
helloworldme
Same. Unfortunately my number is probably up there from someone else uploading
it :/

